# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Now theyre arresting people who complain about the Common Core

## St James

*Now they’re arresting people who complain about the Common Core

*A YouTube video went viral over the weekend showing a parent who got violently arrested for expressing his frustrations about the implementation of the Common Core at a public forum Thursday night in the suburbs of Baltimore.
Somehow, Ellicott City parent Robert Small was then charged with assaulting a police officer in the second degree, reports The Baltimore Sun.

Small stood up out of order during a question-and-answer forum held by the Maryland State Department of Education. He interrupted Dallas Dance, the Baltimore County School Superintendent. Small explained — calmly, though not particularly fluidly — his belief that the Common Core lowers standards of education for children in the district.

“You are not preparing them for Harvard,” he said.
The irate parent, who has a sixth-grader and a second-grader and in Howard County, Md. schools, asserted that the new curriculum will only prepare students for community college.

This fall, for the first time, 45 states and the District of Columbia have begun implementing Common Core State Standards Initiative, which attempts to standardize various K-12 curricula around the country. Criticism of the Common Core has risen sharply. Opposition has brought together conservatives who stand athwart a federal takeover of public education and leftists who deplore ever-more standardized testing. The plan for the question-and-answer forum was for attendees write their questions down on pieces of paper. Then, Dance and the Maryland State Superintendent of Schools, Lillian Lowery, would answer them.

After Small spoke for perhaps a few minutes, a security guard confronted him. A police report alleges that Small tried to push the guard away when the guard initially confronted him. The video does not appear to show Small pushing the guard.

“Let’s go. Let’s go,” the security guard said. “Let him ask his question,” someone yelled. To audible gasps, the guard then pulled the 46-year-old father aggressively in the direction of the aisle. As the guarded escorted Small out of the forum, Small said “Don’t stand for this. You are sitting here like cattle.” Then he asked, “Is this America?”

According to The Sun, Small was then handcuffed and forced to sit on the curb outside until police showed up to take him to a local police station. He was finally released around 3 a.m. The charge against Small, second-degree assault of a police officer, carries a maximum fine of $2,500 and a prison term of up to 10 years. Another charge, disturbing a school operation, carries a $2,500 fine and six months in prison.

“Look, I am being manhandled and shut down because I asked inconvenient questions,” Small told The Sun on Friday. “Why won’t they allow an open forum where there can be a debate? We are told to sit there and be lectured to about how great Common Core is.” Small added that he himself attended a community college before transferring to the University of Maryland, College Park to finish his bachelor’s degree.
Watch:




http://news.yahoo.com/now-arresting-...063220815.html

This is typical of Lib education activities. If ya don't like it, Officer Friendly, there, will toss ya bitch ass inda pokey

----------


## President Peanut

Such an amazing program, like PPACA, it needs not be openly debated. No, instead it needs a public "forum" to be told how great it is. Ah, smell that? STANDARDIZATION! Smells like, mediocracy. I'm going to borrow this video and your subsequent post for a mass e-mail to my political contacts here in Indiana, urging them to move against CC. Thanks @stjames1_53!

----------

St James (09-23-2013),Trinnity (09-23-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

what the hell is happening in this country.  Unbelievable..  And the man is right...we're sitting here like cattle and letting them get away with this stuff.

----------

Trinnity (09-23-2013)

----------


## Canadianeye

Beck did a fairly lengthy piece on this before, just so people know what the issues are regarding CC.

----------

Perianne (09-23-2013),St James (09-23-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

nudge,  shove,   shoot.

We are at shove.

once we are disarmed, there will be shooting.

----------


## Trinnity

I'm boiling mad. HOW LONG are we gonna stand for this treatment at the hands of our govt?

----------


## patrickt

Common core is just one more step in the total control of public education by the left. It's simply part of the government support of teachers' unions, the fight against vouchers, the fight against home schooling, and the fight against anything that would improve education for the poor.

That said, the OP mentions:
" Small stood up out of order during a question-and-answer forum held by the Maryland State Department of Education. He interrupted Dallas Dance, the Baltimore County School Superintendent."

Mr. Small was not arrested for complaining about Common Core. That's simply a lie. Catchy thread title but dishonest. He was out of order and disrupted the meeting. When he was told to quit disrupting the meeting he refused. I guess that means you get arrested.

----------


## Perianne

I watched @Canadianeye's video.  I suppose I have been out of the loop on education, though I know it is very left wing.  Can someone point me to facts about Common Core?

----------


## patrickt

Perianne, if you seach on "Common Core" you'll get all you want and then some. It's basically standards from Washington being given to states and local school districts.

----------


## Calypso Jones

It's indoctrination...Now Some of it is good....the basic things that all kids should know...references to nursery rhymes for first grade and more...but then it gets into history and science and it is all left wing.

----------


## Trinnity

> Mr. Small was not arrested for complaining about Common Core. That's simply a lie. Catchy thread title but dishonest. He was out of order and disrupted the meeting. When he was told to quit disrupting the meeting he refused. I guess that means you get arrested.


I don't think arresting him was necessary or good. People will remember it. It's just one more tiny step toward open defiance of govt and revolt. Bring it on.

----------

St James (09-23-2013)

----------


## Dan40

Common Core, The lowest possible common denominator.

They'll do anything to get kids to have passing grades.  Lower the passing grade to any level just so they pass.  Do anything but teach them and demand they learn.

Here, BEFORE, Common Core, educators were pleased that 60% of hi school seniors passed the reading test.

40% FAILING is pleasing to a TEACHER?

And the test is a duck.  A brain damaged moron should pass it, but 40% of "educated" seniors did not.

----------


## Micketto

I know this isn't the topic but can you imagine the outrage if their skin color was reversed ?

----------

Calypso Jones (09-23-2013),Roadmaster (09-24-2013),Trinnity (09-23-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

They want to dumb down the people to keep them in line and dependent on govt. The elite can afford private schools and can continue to run the country. It's gonna take a tipping point to rile the people up enough to fight back; and then you're looking at an attempt at marshal law by the govt to stop it. I think it's coming.

----------


## patrickt

Perianne: Coincidentally, here's a column from a local newspaper today about Common Core.

"This is purposely misleading, as they are national standards. This program would nationalize education against the constitutional provisions that prescribe this responsibility to the states. The founders realized that giving the function of educating citizens to the federal government would eventually be used politically, to mold the minds of children by defining moral values and beliefs of the populace while enlarging their power."
http://hernandotoday.com/he/list/her...tion-20130923/

There are those, some here, who want the federal government to do everything imaginable from setting school curriculums to writing you menus. There are others, who don't.

----------

Perianne (09-23-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

I can tell you the kids don't like it and they've noticed.

----------


## Canadianeye

This all ties into other themes on other current threads.

Parents are being removed from the equation.
Discipline is being removed from the equation.

This largely results in no consequence.

No personal consequence _has_ societal consequences.

----------

Roadmaster (09-24-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Obama has already shown himself to be opposed to home schooling.   The left must be apoplectic with Christian academies.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Friend told me this evening about an incident at a little local eatery we both frequent.  The college attending waitresses always write their name upside down for them, right side up for us their customers.   Friend's husband said, this is my name and he wrote his name in cursive backwards...she said, 'I can't read cursive.'

I had heard that our kids no longer learn how to write cursive so consequently they can't read it.  Why would the schools abandon teaching cursive?   Because that would mean that our kids at some point, 20 years at the most would not be able to read our founding documents.     pretty slick huh.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I don't think arresting him was necessary or good. People will remember it. It's just one more tiny step toward open defiance of govt and revolt. Bring it on.


bingo.    And they've dropped the charges...still defending the cop, still saying the man was wrong...but the prosecutor says that no good will come from going further or some other such bs.    They know they're wrong.   I imagine some people caught hell today.  Now i'd like to see those demonic grinning council members thrown out of their office on their sorry butts.

----------


## wist43

> I watched @Canadianeye's video.  I suppose I have been out of the loop on education, though I know it is very left wing.  Can someone point me to facts about Common Core?


Plank #10 of the Communist Manifesto

10. Free education for all children in public schools. Abolition of children's factory labor in its present form. Combination of education with industrial production.

You know the commies - they be all bout da chi'ren  :Wink:

----------


## Dan40

> Friend told me this evening about an incident at a little local eatery we both frequent.  The college attending waitresses always write their name upside down for them, right side up for us their customers.   Friend's husband said, this is my name and he wrote his name in cursive backwards...she said, 'I can't read cursive.'
> 
> I had heard that our kids no longer learn how to write cursive so consequently they can't read it.  Why would the schools abandon teaching cursive?   Because that would mean that our kids at some point, 20 years at the most would not be able to read our founding documents.     pretty slick huh.


The eventual fallacy of the liberal union education system is,  they can give a kid a poor education.  But they cannot teach him to be stupid.

----------


## JustPassinThru

What it is, is politicization of science; sexualization of childhood; normalization of deviance; and removal of local control of the schools.

Over at another site, some of the sexuality given to third-graders...crap about homosexual encounters...it's enough to make you retch.  I don't have kids and I KNOW it's bad news; so I didn't save the link.  I'll keep my eyes peeled if I find it again.

But..even if this were straight-up and on-the-level...what this does is take control of content COMPLETELY away from the community, and through that, takes all input away from parents.  Parents are COMPLETELY losing control.

No matter WHAT happens in the next ten years...our kids are gonna be a problem.

----------


## KSigMason

I hope someone files charges against the security guard for assault. That guy didn't touch him and was obviously shut down when asking pertinent questions.

----------


## Trinnity

> Friend told me this evening about an incident at a little local eatery we both frequent.  The college attending waitresses always write their name upside down for them, right side up for us their customers.   Friend's husband said, this is my name and he wrote his name in cursive backwards...she said, 'I can't read cursive.'
> 
> I had heard that our kids no longer learn how to write cursive so consequently they can't read it.  Why would the schools abandon teaching cursive?   Because that would mean that our kids at some point, 20 years at the most would not be able to read our founding documents.     pretty slick huh.


That's shocking.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Florida Gov. Scott says NO to Common Core.

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/...emic-standards

----------


## Roadmaster

If we don't make a stand who will?

----------

